# Tyson Boneless, skinless chicken breast



## zonaguy03 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been going to sam's club and picking up an 18 pac of these breasts and cooking them for the week ahead.  Is this a good product to consume?

For each chicken breast:

110 cals (20 cals from fat)

Total fat 2.5g
Saturated 0.5g
Trans 0g
Polyunsaturated fat 0g
Monounsaturated fat 1g

Sodium 180mg
0 Carbs

Protein 23g


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

i'd eat it.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i'd eat it.



baby steps, P funk.  slowly but surley catching on to this "lifestyle change".  Thanks for the help.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 22, 2007)

time to cook up some chicken and watch some "Batman Begins".  How cut is Christian Bale, god damn im idle.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I get the 10lb bags of Perdue or Tyson Chicken Breast from Costco. Similar stuff in each. I eat 10lb in about ten days time, but its easy and convenient.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> time to cook up some chicken and watch some "Batman Begins".  How cut is Christian Bale, god damn im idle.



Hes not so cut in that movie.  Watch American Psycho to see how cut he is...or even The Machinist.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hes not so cut in that movie.  Watch American Psycho to see how cut he is...or even The Machinist.



Yeah while the machinist is a great flick, he's got more of the Kate Moss diet plan working there. That has to do terrible shit to your body. Good god.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I guess he ate 1 apple every day.  No good.  Im sure the guy has a nutritionist/trainer and all that shit, plus it's his job to have an unreal body...IM BATMAN


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that is a good actor though...


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Now that is a good actor though...



He has really been in the spotlight, coming out with tons of movies.  After that batman begins and the prestige performance, he is on my fav. 5 for sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2007)

Not to thread hijack but there is a sequel in the making.  Heath Ledger will be the joker...?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not to thread hijack but there is a sequel in the making.  Heath Ledger will be the joker...?



IMDB.com "The Dark Knight"- July 18th 2008....can't wait to see that trailer probably coming out this December-January.  Take a look at all the great actors/actresses on that site.  I'm obsessed!


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 23, 2007)

One week ahead?? I don't trust meat not to make me sick past 4 days. It might be OK but I also might be paranoid. If you hammer it flat it takes no time at all to cook on the spot. When you hammer it flat spray the entire area with something strong. That hammer makes the the little bacteria growing particles fly. Cross contamination is gay. If you hammer the whole pak and put it in the freezer... those hammered boys cook up nice.. frozen to tummy in no time!! Olive oil is good for you. Food safety is cool. Diarrhea( cha cha cha ) not so good.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> One week ahead?? I don't trust meat not to make me sick past 4 days. It might be OK but I also might be paranoid. If you hammer it flat it takes no time at all to cook on the spot. When you hammer it flat spray the entire area with something strong. That hammer makes the the little bacteria growing particles fly. Cross contamination is gay. If you hammer the whole pak and put it in the freezer... those hammered boys cook up nice.. frozen to tummy in no time!! Olive oil is good for you. Food safety is cool. Diarrhea( cha cha cha ) not so good.



I every night and when I cook dinner (meal five), I just cook extra for the following day. I don't let meat or pultry go longer than 48hrs from the time of being cooked. Of course it refrigerated, but I'd rather not take the chance. Any implement I use while cooking or during prep gets tossed in the dishwasher, no exceptions.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not to thread hijack but there is a sequel in the making.  Heath Ledger will be the joker...?



Ahhhh I just can't see it. I just see Brokeback.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 24, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ahhhh I just can't see it. I just see Brokeback.



  UH OH, i hope he doesn't pull one of those in the movie


----------



## leg_press (Jul 24, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Yeah I guess he ate 1 apple every day.  No good.  Im sure the guy has a nutritionist/trainer and all that shit, plus it's his job to have an unreal body...IM BATMAN



He still looks quite cut in the machinist, even though he was penis thin. At the beginning of Batman he looked a bit over weight, but then he said he was told to eat soups, well liquid basically, but he ate alot of high calorie food like pizza and ice cream, he looked in good shape in Batman, in American Psycho he was really cut though


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, i saw that.  he got huge, still had some abs, but nothing compared to American Psycho.


----------



## captaincaberman (Aug 22, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I've been going to sam's club and picking up an 18 pac of these breasts and cooking them for the week ahead.  Is this a good product to consume?
> 
> For each chicken breast:
> 
> ...




Sam's also has a really good Cajun Seasoning.
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=178176&pCatg=2556

1. Run water over the chicken to get most of the ice off (or thaw completely)
2. Rub the seasoning in really well on the front and the back of the chicken.
3. Bake for 40-45 minutes.


----------

